

How Much Time Does Rendering a Partial in Rails Really Take? - adamnemecek
http://www.justinweiss.com/blog/2014/02/13/how-much-time-does-rendering-a-partial-really-take/

======
yxhuvud
Interesting bench. Could be a bit more in depth though.

It would have been interesting to see how passing a hash with locals to it. It
would have been interesting to see both the naive case when the user recreate
the hash for each iteration, and the one with the hash being reused (and
presumably updated in place)

